# I just bought some seeds.



## Ptbo_Stonerz_Bro (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey all I just picked up some beans for my summer outdoor grow and i wanted to see if anyoun had grown these strains before and what they are like. I have tried searching the net but i cant find any info on them. Anyway the beans I bought are: XXX420%, Tuti Fruity and Cranberry Flame, (which the guy said is a cross of amsterdam flame and cranberry), the only strain i have found online is amsterdam flame. If anyone has grown any of these let me know thanks:bongin:


----------

